# Highrises and Skyscrapers



## ghazi52

..........................
*Project Name: Bahria Town ICON*
*Developer:.........* Bahria Town
*Location:..................* Karachi.
*Architect*:.............. Arshad Shahid Abdullah (Pvt.) Ltd., Karachi.
*Contractors:* ...Habib Rafiq Pvt. Ltd., Atlas Pakistan Ltd., Paragon Constructors Ltd., Yuanda China
*Project Management:.....* AAA-Partnership
*Engineer:* ESS-I-AAR, Karachi. (Structural), Beg Associates, Karachi. (Structural), WSP, UAE. (Structural)
*MP Contractor:...........* Kaaf Engineers
*ICT Consultant:* ITnIS Consulting
*Security consultant:* Kroll Inc.
*CFA:* 2,230,500 m2; (24,000,000 ft2)
*Estimated Cost:* USD 162.5 Million (PKR 13 Billion)
*Car Parking:* 7 Floors 1,700 cars & 400 2-wheeler
*Floors above Ground:* 62 Floors
*Floors under Ground:* 7/8 Floors
*Construction started:.......* 2008
*Completion:......................* 2017

















...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

...................................











..........






.....................



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.............................









........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................
Karachi..*The Arkadians......... 34 Floor + 24 Floor *

.





......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.................
ONE Constitution Avenue... ISLAMABAD

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

................







...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
*Dolmen City .. *2*36 Floor + 1*19 Floor + 1*17 Floor *.....*Karachi







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

................

*Crescent Bay... Karachi*







...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GIZRI flyover & khaliq-uz-zaman road
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Meridian Heights... Islamabad*

Building Type: Residential
Height: +200'-0"
Floors Above Ground: 18
Location: Islamabad E-11

*MERIDIAN GROUP*
Location Map

























__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Park Lane Tower Islamabad. 25 Floors.
*Mall of Islamabad






It has reached ground floor 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Head Office EFU Life Karachi..

*






*This is Final Design.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

port way - trade center ,* Shahrah-e-faisal..Karachi*





*c*


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Icon, core at 52 and side levels at 47/48...................













this edge is getting the required cut as per rendering, now.












_


----------



## ghazi52

NBP head office 

*Picture 1: *60-70s
*Picture 2:* current

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Arkadians . KARACHI - 34 Floor and 24 Floor*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dolmen city Karachi.
*




*c*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Scheme 33 - 
Noman Residencia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Baby Leone

why posting only 3 skyscrapers? there are so many others


----------



## Khan_21

Other cities Skyscrapers are in one Place , In case of Karachi every neighbourhood has a small skyline . Since the City is so huge by area all the buildings are scattered in different places which prevents Karachi from having a proper skyline .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

ghazi52 said:


>


Wtf, that's clearly a photoshopped picture.


----------



## ghazi52

DHA Karachi Phase VIII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

UBL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI---- Com3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

pakistan always seemed severely underdeveloped to me even for a poor country's standards- I don't understand why it never built upwards that much to help preserve open spaces and greenery. Being by the sea gives so much opportunity to make a city beautiful and pakistan never made use of this- karachi for it's size and importance to pakistan is lagging behind so much .We should really tidy up and beautify the beaches,develop it's waterfront and general infrastructure and be a world class coastal city that people are attracted to I mean we even look like crap compared to major cities of other 3rd world countries.

angola





phillipines






My Dream is to have one day have a city where we are chosen for world events like the olympics and hear people talk of wanting to visit a pakistani city in the same way they talk of New York,Paris or London.Maybe one day IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*scheme 33 - Noman Residencia

Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Already completed 33 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

all 5 can be seen 














_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1525446121088545


----------



## ghazi52

Ocean tower







Karachi cantonment area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baby Leone

I think the trend has changed and now Karachi has started growing vertically and the credit for it goes to PPP govt (only few good work they have done)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Clifton Finance & Trade Centre*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI ....... The Orchid ........... 37floor

Location:* near park towers & bahria underpass , clifton







__________________


Site 








Google map





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI 
*
Project Name:.................. Chapal Sky Mark

Floors Count:................... 47 fl

Height :............................. +200m

Company:.......................... Chapal Builders Ltd.

Completion date: ............... 2018


*Renders*











Location





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen mall clifton beach .
Under construction dolmen twin tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Mizar building. Beautiful.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*70 Riviera.. Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Slightly old pic of Bahria Icon tower.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Town Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Crescent Bay*
the bottom floors going to be a shopping mall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

They are working on 61 floor and only 2 floors are left ( including 61st floor ).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

View from 58th floor of Bahria icon...........







Karachi looks dense from here wooh...

Maybe they should construct more 20-30 floor apartment buildings in this area. Maybe 1 or 2 40-50 storey buildings would be good too.. looks like Clifton is becoming the focus of skyscraper developments in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Triangular structure 58 & core on 60 Floors....





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bakht Tower as on 10th dec, 2016. Interesting angles as one approaches, keeps on changing with terraced and duplex apartments. Designed by ASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI ......The Arkadian------------- Six 34 Floors + Seven 24 Floors*







*15/12/2016*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I hope that the folk have also focused on enhancement in capabilities of Firedepartment since these large mega sky scrapers are being made and also a fool proof "anti fire system"


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI ......... Ocean Tower*













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI....... Crescent Bay*





































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria Icon Tower 
62 floors+41 floors --273 meters
Near Completion.......








Dolmen City Karachi
2×40 floors--151 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Com3 Towers Karachi.
32 floors ×2..








Hoshang Pearl Karachi
31 floors updates.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

This is Pakistan...
BT Icon Tower Karachi....Progress- work is on 62 floor,...





Bahria opal 225..41 floors Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

when will crescent bay be finished and will there be any greenery ?


----------



## RangeMaster

khanz said:


> when will crescent bay be finished and will there be any greenery ?


They are working very slow.It may take upto 10 years to complete all of the towers proposed,still not sure about 10 years.
Cresent Bay Karachi...




Bahria Town Icon Tower-62 floors-Under Cons...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

why so slow ? china and dubai seem to develop so fast how do they do it ? Pakistan has 205 million people so plenty of manpower.


----------



## ghazi52

Bakht Tower (Drone Footage) - A Life Less Ordinary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Qayumabad Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Hoshang Pearl,Karachi-31 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Com3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 



>





Meezar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI ..............* Com3 Tower*s*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria Icon Tower Karachi




Mall of Islamabad-25 floors




The Arkadians Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Dolmen city




Cresent bay by Emmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Left-Bahria Icon/62+40 floors
Right- Bakht+Com-3/34+2×32 floors




The palm-42+35 floors








The orchid-37 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Hoshang Pearl | RES | 31 Fl*
Karachi.
Working on the last floor .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Beauty....Bakht Tower(in between)








Dolmen city

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RangeMaster

Hoshang Pearl,Karachi




Bahria Icon,Karachi




UBL tower,23 March

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI...... Com3 Towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

ghazi52 said:


>


Beautiful city!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fledgingwings

This indeed is the Irony of our society and the leaders.Buildings aur roads bohat banate hain par insano ko insan ban k rehna nahi sikha sakte.anyway the views are good


----------



## RangeMaster

The orchid,37 floors,karachi












Palmyra air tower Karachi,50 floors×2
A project of Pakistan Air Force...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Karachi skyline is now something we may call a skyline and started to looks like Sao Paul of Brazil and Dubai of 90s.


----------



## Menace2Society

Mr Javed said:


> Karachi skyline is now something we may call a skyline and started to looks like Sao Paul of Brazil and Dubai of 90s.



Good progress. Needs to be quicker and more! Karachi needs a business district full of skyscrapers and clean roads and pavements with nice shops.


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria Icon-Karachi




The center-Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KPT inter change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Cresent Bay Karachi




Dolmen city+Bahria Icon Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Khalid bin Waleed road Karachi, emerging skyline...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakwatan39

Great picture.


----------



## MULUBJA

ghazi52 said:


> ..........................
> *Project Name: Bahria Town ICON
> Developer:.........* Bahria Town
> *Location:..................* Karachi.
> *Architect*:.............. Arshad Shahid Abdullah (Pvt.) Ltd., Karachi.
> *Contractors:* ...Habib Rafiq Pvt. Ltd., Atlas Pakistan Ltd., Paragon Constructors Ltd., Yuanda China
> *Project Management:.....* AAA-Partnership
> *Engineer:* ESS-I-AAR, Karachi. (Structural), Beg Associates, Karachi. (Structural), WSP, UAE. (Structural)
> *MP Contractor:...........* Kaaf Engineers
> *ICT Consultant:* ITnIS Consulting
> *Security consultant:* Kroll Inc.
> *CFA:* 2,230,500 m2; (24,000,000 ft2)
> *Estimated Cost:* USD 162.5 Million (PKR 13 Billion)
> *Car Parking:* 7 Floors 1,700 cars & 400 2-wheeler
> *Floors above Ground:* 62 Floors
> *Floors under Ground:* 7/8 Floors
> *Construction started:.......* 2008
> *Completion:......................* 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Need to build more and more and quicker high rise towers in Karachi. Pakistan needs signature coastal skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi Cantt.















Karachi, Jauhar Town urban sprawl...






Clifton, Karachi





Karachi, Drigh road.





Karachi, KPT flyover, near DHA





Clifton, Karachi. Icon tower in the background.





View from Avari towers...





Bahria flyover and underpasses, Clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Need more modern style buildings. These cement style buildings are from the 1950s-1980s. Most new buildings in the world are made of glass and style. I only see Bahria Icon as a modern building in the city skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Syed1. said:


> Need more modern style buildings. These cement style buildings are from the 1950s-1980s. Most new buildings in the world are made of glass and style. I only see Bahria Icon as a modern building in the city skyline.


you need to check UBL new head Office in IICR, Ocean Tower, Bakht Tower, Center Point, The Centre, Dolmen Tower 1, 2 , 3 & 4 to name a few, all are modern highrises with glass cladding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Bahria Icon Tower / 62 floors+40 floors / Karachi.
Near Complition,




Ocean tower / 28 floors / Complete / Karachi 




Chapel Skymark / 50 floors-Karachi.
Behind is Hoshang Pearl-31 floors,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Some very awesome and impressive pictures of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baby Leone

RangeMaster said:


> Bahria Icon Tower / 62 floors+40 floors / Karachi.
> Near Complition,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean tower / 28 floors / Complete / Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapel Skymark / 50 floors-Karachi.
> Behind is Hoshang Pearl-31 floors,


Karachi Dream

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Crescent Bay, Karachi.





Civil Lines Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi Landscape with different views...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Pluralist said:


> Karachi Landscape with different views...


Any updates on KPT? Karachi port tower 600m?


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi















Islamabad







Rocky rock said:


> Any updates on KPT? Karachi port tower 600m?




No progress on port tower, on hold, or probably not going to be build in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Chapel Skymark, 50 floors , Karachi
Extreme left..




UBL Tower,24 floors, Karachi 




Crescent Bay by EMMAR, Karachi 
Pearl and Reef towers U/C, 28 floors ×5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Com3 Towers Under Construction at Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Dolmen city Karachi, 2×40 floors
6 September rehearsals 




Hoshang pearl Karachi, 31 floors,T/O







Bahria Icon, 62+40 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Latest video of Bahria Icon Tower !
62 floor building will be completed in 2-3 months !
The 40 floor Building will take some time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*U B L Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baby Leone

Captain Woods said:


> Latest video of Bahria Icon Tower !
> 62 floor building will be completed in 2-3 months !
> The 40 floor Building will take some time ...


Pakistan's first Super Tall....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

*




KARACHI:* Karachi Bahria Town celebrated the completion of construction of Pakistan’s tallest building ‘Bahria Town Icon’, located on main Shahrah-e-Firdousi, in a graceful ceremony. The high point of the ceremony was the installation of a mast on the 62nd floor of the skyscraper which marked the official completion of the structure work.

*The works on the building’s interior are already in progress with the shopping mall opening early next year, and the offices ready for possession. With its completion, Pakistan officially enters the 300m (and above) Buildings Club of South Asia.*

Speaking on this occasion, Project Director and Head Malik Hafeez said, “Bahria Town Icon, due to its sheer size, has been a challenging project but the pace with which the world is advancing in the field of construction and architecture, we couldn’t let Pakistan stagger behind.” He further added that “Bahria Town has always envisioned Pakistan as a modern and developed state, and the tower is the symbol of the modern and developed country.”

According to details, the Icon tower comprises of two buildings, one of which is 62-storey office and apartment tower. Apart from this, there are restaurants, retails areas, 16 high-speed lifts which are the fastest in the world, and a vast parking space. The second building is a 42-storey apartment tower.

Equipped with all the modern facilities, the office floors in the towers are ready for possession.

One of the most important features of the skyscraper is its 7-levels of basement parking space which is not only the first in Pakistan but also the first in entire South Asia and the Middle East. Another unique feature is a sky-view deck located on the rooftop of the tower for a mesmerising view of both the Arabian Sea and the metropolis.

There are double-decker lifts, fully air-conditioned interiors, outstanding building management system, life and fire system, cineplex, shopping mall, food court and numerous other amenities.

Latest pics !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

they should totally light up this building just like tall buildings in Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Chapal skymark #Pakistan's first 50 stories residential tower under construction in civil.lines #Karachi current height 18 floors*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Chapal skymark #Pakistan's first 50 stories residential tower under construction in civil.lines #Karachi current height 18 floors*


i love this kinda simple and tall buildings it make a great skyline for this area, with Hoshang pearl T/O, Metro Twin towers rising fast, Opall 225 etc.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Pakistan's



2nd 50 Storey Residential & Serviced apartments located at Do Talwar #Clifton #Karachi Project Patron: Pakistan Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The Palm residential apartments at Clifton Karachi near Bahria Icon *
*




















Crescent Bay by Emaar at DHA phase 8 Karachi Under Construction 


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay by Emaar at DHA phase 8 Karachi Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

karachi





*Hoshang Pearl by Bahria and Chapal Skymark by Chapal Builders Under Construction in Karachi.

*











*Dolmen City Towers Under Construction Glass cladding started 





*







*Under Construction Metro Twin Towers Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction. Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Dolman City Twin Tower Under Construction at Clifton Karachi*
*











*

*The Orchid Under Construction in Clifton near Bahria Icon in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Presenting the most awaited project in #Karachi. The Orchid offers 3 bedrooms and 4 bedrooms luxury apartments in Clifton. The tower’s architecture boasts a linear design, virtually creating a diamond in the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

I'd never want to live in one. No gardens. Where do you children play?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

be

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raahaat7

313ghazi said:


> I'd never want to live in one. No gardens. Where do you children play?


On the 60th floor terace! Where else?


----------



## 313ghazi

raahaat7 said:


> On the 60th floor terace! Where else?



This will sound like a really dumb question, but do they come with large terraces? I always thought it would be a good idea to design a block of flats with floating gardens.


----------



## raahaat7

313ghazi said:


> This will sound like a really dumb question, but do they come with large terraces? I always thought it would be a good idea to design a block of flats with floating gardens.


o sharam kar yar. It was said in jest. Can u imagine children playing on top of a 60 storey building. It is too dizying a thought. I will never trade my 22000 sq ft premises including a comfortable bunglow with such kind of living, even if it lies in a small sized city only.


----------



## 313ghazi

raahaat7 said:


> o sharam kar yar. It was said in jest. Can u imagine children playing on top of a 60 storey building. It is too dizying a thought. I will never trade my 22000 sq ft premises including a comfortable bunglow with such kind of living, even if it lies in a small sized city only.



It's be ok if you had like 6 foot glass fences made of that really really strong glass... but yeah not all that practical.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Karachi Eat 2018 !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

- Nov 3 2017 , Pic taken from a Vlog .







The Vlog :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Karachi seems to be the best bet for a skyline in Pakistan. How far is Karachi from something like this? This is Manila.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..UBL







HBL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

Menace2Society said:


> Karachi seems to be the best bet for a skyline in Pakistan. How far is Karachi from something like this? This is Manila.



Problem with Karachi is that it is much more spread out. It is around 3500 sq km in length, which makes it very difficult to have a big cluster of skyscrapers in one place. Karachi has small Skylines spread throughout numerous areas like Clifton , Bahadurabad , Chundrigar road etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Skyline








Royal Tower








SADDAR -- Parsa Citi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

sorry for the low quality , took pics while driving .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Menace2Society said:


> Karachi seems to be the best bet for a skyline in Pakistan. How far is Karachi from something like this? This is Manila.



Over a decade at current pace.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mall of Islamabad*













Hoshang Pearl.....*KARACHI *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ghazi52 said:


> ...................
> Karachi..*The Arkadians......... 34 Floor + 24 Floor *
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......




Beautiful .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Khan_21 said:


> Problem with Karachi is that it is much more spread out. It is around 3500 sq km in length, which makes it very difficult to have a big cluster of skyscrapers in one place. Karachi has small Skylines spread throughout numerous areas like Clifton , Bahadurabad , Chundrigar road etc.



Sorry to say but this is not the reason Karachi doesnt have a downtown with skyscrappers. Karachi missed many opportunities at different times in past for investment due to various reasons i will not gointo details but they are all political and security related.
The area from Tower all the way up to Jinnahs Mausoleum is Karachis downtown.
In breadth you can include areas of ìi chundrigarh road and Shahrah e faisal.

They all never got their due attention in regards to transportation, curbing of illegal properties and incursions. As a result the new investors moved out to clifton and other areas.
But even if you combine all that it would be a ahndful number of buildings.
Karachi was deemed to compete dubai in early 80s, but we failed miserably and we know who is to blame on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Karachi ppp and.mqm se jan chura le then no one can stop it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

Pluralist said:


>


last pic is showing that Karachi is now getting a decent skyline which will be improved with time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay by Emaar 2 towers near completion 5 Towers are under construction in Defence phase 8 Karachi

*Total Towers = 7

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Icon






It consists of 20 floors Mega Mall or cine gold cinema + 62 tower floors and 40 floors hotel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Centre Point. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahria Icon | MIX...........................
62 Floor + 41 Floor Hotel + 20Floor *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

ghazi52 said:


> Bahria Icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It consists of 20 floors Mega Mall or cine gold cinema + 62 tower floors and 40 floors hotel ...


Beautiful modern buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

UBL tower










old pic but still 























































Some pictures that I have posted are few months old but they are love so I decided to post them !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi needs more of those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ThanatosI said:


> Karachi needs more of those.


Yup ! by 2020 I think Karachi would have a decent skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Yup ! by 2020 I think Karachi would have a decent skyline


This is impressive, but I think next 10 years should make Pakistan at par with east Asian countries like Korea, malaysia. With CPEC in full swing, if government is able to provide conducive environment economy will flourish. Pakistan has been able to successfully defeat the menace of terrorism. I think its time that political and military establishment sit togather and give right direction to country. Unlike India which is a huge country with massive complicated problems, Pakistan should be able to move forward with relative ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Another great project started again.
Was on hold for several years. It reflects the improvement of economy and stabilisation.

Creek Marina. Karachi . 8*27 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Skyscrapers are a nuisance and people should come up with better solutions. 
Beauty of the city is killed by these meaningless caves.


----------



## Kambojaric

El Sidd said:


> Skyscrapers are a nuisance and people should come up with better solutions.
> Beauty of the city is killed by these meaningless caves.



Manhattan must be hell personified for you then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Kambojaric said:


> Manhattan must be hell personified for you then?



Karachi ?

yeah its not beautiful anymore because of the constructions sites


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay ---- 
KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Creek Marina . KARACHI --- 8x 27 Floor
Construction Resumes.



. Cranes are up 

PC: Paragon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

37 floor Orchid tower is under construction in front of Bahria Icon tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Orchid tower is under construction in front of Bahria Icon tower. 






*Chapal Skymark ..... 50 Floor *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

These skyscrapers on the coastline are altering the windflow from the sea, bahria and dolmen towers have blocked the wind corridor. Meanwhile the authorities were sleeping.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Parsa Citi Saddar Karachi [20 Floors]





I.I Chundrigar Road, #Karachi In 1960-65s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Habib Bank Plaza completed in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Com 3 Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


> Habib Bank Plaza completed in 1972.


Thanks for the correction !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Park view Icon Project by Vision group under construction at II Chudigarh road !

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

bahria icon tower

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

Parts of Karachi should be declare as "only 50 plus floors construction".

We cannot have those tiny 27 30 story buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Kambojaric said:


> bahria icon tower


Latest picture !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Dolmen Twin towers latest picture, Cladding work is still going on.





Bahria hotel(45 floors) under construction besides Bahria Icon Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

old picture but still  (2016) Phase 8 Defence Karachi 
Arkadians and creek vista can be seen at the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Large building are ok but there should be *1-2 km* distance between large buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Large building are ok but there should be *1-2 km* distance between large buildings


Why?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Air flow , ventilation and in case of fire it does not spreads to all connected buildings


----------



## Chakar The Great

Original design: 






Hotel Tower

PC: Paragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

American Pakistani said:


> Parts of Karachi should be declare as "only 50 plus floors construction".
> 
> We cannot have those tiny 27 30 story buildings


once again banned more then 20 p se SC main heaing nhi suni ?


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi COM3 Towers,




























Honestly poor choice of Colour, and waste of prime location.

Paragon towers,



















*mall of islamabad on extreme right, below*











JS Center Karachi,

















*UBL head office Karachi, *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

One constitution avenue Islamabad, 




































Mega G4 corportae office, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Com 3 Towers (32 floors x2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> once again banned more then 20 p se SC main heaing nhi suni ?



SC banned 20 plus buildings? Wth is wrong with these dumbfos?


----------



## Imran Khan

American Pakistani said:


> SC banned 20 plus buildings? Wth is wrong with these dumbfos?


lets be realistic janb Pakistan is on fault line and our engineering is not like Korean Japanese so its understandable


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> lets be realistic janb Pakistan is on fault line and our engineering is not like Korean Japanese so its understandable



But only big companies such as Bahria, Emaar, etc should be allowed not every Tom Dick and harry. Else, Pakistan's skyline will keep presenting $h1tty view.


----------



## Imran Khan

American Pakistani said:


> But only big companies such as Bahria, Emaar, etc should be allowed not every Tom Dick and harry. Else, Pakistan's skyline will keep presenting $h1tty view.


aysa nhi hota sarkaar qanoon sab ke liye hota hai they can build very nice building yet if they willing to do so . unchi hona zaroori hai kya ?


----------



## ghazi52

*FWO Towers – Pakistan’s Tallest Building coming in DHA City Karachi (DCK)*


Commander 5 Corps and President Executive Board DHA Lt Gen Shahid Baig Mirza, HI(M) performed the Ground Breaking of DCK Interchange project on M-9 in a simple ceremony held at DHA City. Corps Commander along with DG FWO Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal, HI(M) unveiled the plaque marking the ground breaking of the landmark project. The project will be built in a professionally sound and transparent manner by nationally renowned FWO on M-9 (Motorway).



Commander 5 Corps said that the event was beyond symbolic significance, reflecting the strategic vision of DHA City being developed as a city of international stature. He said that it was reassuring that DCK Interchange will play a significant role in providing multiple connectivity, easy accessibility and smooth approach to DHA City reflecting DCK’s conceptual vision of a modern city of Pakistan.



DG Frontier Works Organization recounted the significant contributions of FWO towards national development in shape of important mega projects of significance. He announced that the strategic DCK Interchange project would be completed in a record period of one year, half the stipulated time of completion without comprising its quality and design parameters. He also announced the foundation laying of FWO Towers to be build in DCK which would be the tallest building of Pakistan with 65 stories. DG further revealed that FWO was speedily completing K-4 project and in summer’s next year the project would be commissioned that will significantly curtail the problem of acute water shortage in the metropolis.



Administrator DHA Brig Shahid Hassan Ali said that the DCK Interchange project will be a symbol of connectivity that will provide the vital linkage between the two sides across M-9. Army, FWO, DHA and DCK officers, reps of Dow University of Health Sciences, IBA, DHA Residents’ Associations, realtors, notables and locals attended the ceremony in a large number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *FWO Towers – Pakistan’s Tallest Building coming in DHA City Karachi (DCK)*
> 
> 
> Commander 5 Corps and President Executive Board DHA Lt Gen Shahid Baig Mirza, HI(M) performed the Ground Breaking of DCK Interchange project on M-9 in a simple ceremony held at DHA City. Corps Commander along with DG FWO Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal, HI(M) unveiled the plaque marking the ground breaking of the landmark project. The project will be built in a professionally sound and transparent manner by nationally renowned FWO on M-9 (Motorway).
> 
> 
> 
> Commander 5 Corps said that the event was beyond symbolic significance, reflecting the strategic vision of DHA City being developed as a city of international stature. He said that it was reassuring that DCK Interchange will play a significant role in providing multiple connectivity, easy accessibility and smooth approach to DHA City reflecting DCK’s conceptual vision of a modern city of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> DG Frontier Works Organization recounted the significant contributions of FWO towards national development in shape of important mega projects of significance. He announced that the strategic DCK Interchange project would be completed in a record period of one year, half the stipulated time of completion without comprising its quality and design parameters. He also announced the foundation laying of FWO Towers to be build in DCK which would be the tallest building of Pakistan with 65 stories. DG further revealed that FWO was speedily completing K-4 project and in summer’s next year the project would be commissioned that will significantly curtail the problem of acute water shortage in the metropolis.
> 
> 
> 
> Administrator DHA Brig Shahid Hassan Ali said that the DCK Interchange project will be a symbol of connectivity that will provide the vital linkage between the two sides across M-9. Army, FWO, DHA and DCK officers, reps of Dow University of Health Sciences, IBA, DHA Residents’ Associations, realtors, notables and locals attended the ceremony in a large number.


it took more then 10 years for Bahria to build Tallest Building in Pakistan (Icon Tower 62 stories 300M) so considering DHA performance it will take them more then 20 years to have this tower complete.


----------



## Shahryar Isfahani

Pakistan (especially the city of Karachi) needs a real iconic monument. Notice I said monument, and not building. A monument will give real beauty and identity to Karachi.






This is the Milad Tower in Tehran. It is *435* meters tall, compared to Bahria Icon which is only *285* meters tall. It costed *120* million USD to construct compared to Bahria’s *180* million USD cost. You be the judge. Notice how the structure “towers” over every other building in Tehran, it can be visible from miles away.

Also I’d like to mention that the Milad Tower contains several restaurants, a Five Star hotel, few businesses, and attracts thousands of tourists each day. It does generate a lot of revenue in addition to its aesthetics.

Karachi needs this. If I was a billionaire, I would build something like this immediately in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Shahryar Isfahani said:


> Pakistan (especially the city of Karachi) needs a real iconic monument. Notice I said monument, and not building. A monument will give real beauty and identity to Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Milad Tower in Tehran. It is *435* meters tall, compared to Bahria Icon which is only *285* meters tall. It costed *120* million USD to construct compared to Bahria’s *180* million USD cost. You be the judge. Notice how the structure “towers” over every other building in Tehran, it can be visible from miles away.
> 
> Also I’d like to mention that the Milad Tower contains several restaurants, a Five Star hotel, few businesses, and attracts thousands of tourists each day. It does generate a lot of revenue in addition to its aesthetics.
> 
> Karachi needs this. If I was a billionaire, I would build something like this immediately in Karachi.


Icon Tower in Karachi is now 300 M not 285 M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | KASB Altitude ..... 32 Fl*














*Bahria Icon | MIX ............... 62 Floors + 41 Floors + 20 Floors*
*
*












_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI *
Dolmen City............. 2*40 Fl + 1*19 Fl + 1*17 Fl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

problem is pakistan is on fault line


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Corel Towers Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

With water levels expected to rise in next 10-20 years this tower will be 100% under water at least the ground floors making the rest of place inhabitable


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

View from Bahria Icon Tower !




__ https://www.facebook.com/





24 story tower U/C at boat basin









Chapal Skymark U/C this is 1 month old pic ***





Latest pic of Chapal Skymark (50) floors ***





Shahre-e-Faisal










Pic taken from Kemari Port, the white buildings : Com3 Towers










Seaview : 2 months old pic 










Creek vista : Phase 8 Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Super Falcon

BUIDING TOWERS ARE EASY BUILDING NATION IS FAR DIFFICULT FOR OUR LEADERS


----------



## Super Falcon

a very wealthy sweet heart of pakistan it is full of life guy like me admire the city but i dont like its hussles and bussles


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

These Images are 3 months old *****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

at least 4 month old pictures ****

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Creek vista at the left and Arkadians at the right (2017 sept)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

(2017 july )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khaliq u Zaman Road, Clifton

PC: M W Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

*Bakht Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing View from Top of Bahria Icon Towers Karachi





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## American Pakistani

Unfortunately Karachi doesn't have a proper skyline. I hope private companies such as Bahria group, Rufi, etc look into this and convert Saddar to Tower and parts of Clifton into true skyscraper. Areas like Saddar and downtown are so congested but have mostly 2 to 3 floor buildings. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Any suggestions to overseas Pakistanis who want to buy an apartment in Pakistan?

I'm thinking of a luxury beach front apartment.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Rusty said:


> Any suggestions to overseas Pakistanis who want to buy an apartment in Pakistan?
> 
> I'm thinking of a luxury beach front apartment.


Bro check crescent bay project, few apartments are completed so contact them they can enlighten you about the project. 










Rusty said:


> Any suggestions to overseas Pakistanis who want to buy an apartment in Pakistan?
> 
> I'm thinking of a luxury beach front apartment.


Check the crescent bay project Karachi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Has SC put a ban on building more than 10 floors? 

I heard it somewhere and hope it's not true.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

Clifton Karachi, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Chapal Skymark !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Winchester said:


> Has SC put a ban on building more than 10 floors?


SC ban was only for bahria town Karachi ---


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Bahria Opal U/C at the left (41 floors -160m)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Bahria Icon Tower Hotel (40 floors )






UBL Head office II Chundigarh road !





Orchid tower U?C


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Arkadians |--- 6*34 Floor --- KARACHI |

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Bahria Icon Tower & Hotel ( 62+ / 40+ floors)


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

If karachi was an Indian city after partition, it would be a world class city as it has geographical advantage over Mumbai.

I have just taken these pics from my window. Mumbai.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> If karachi was an Indian city after partition, it would be a world class city as it has geographical advantage over Mumbai.
> 
> I have just taken these pics from my window. Mumbai.
> View attachment 504354
> 
> View attachment 504355
> 
> View attachment 504356
> 
> View attachment 504357



Yeah Mumbai has great infrastructure and specially it's skyline is excellent,
Mumbai and Karachi cannot be compared as Karachi is 6-7 times larger in size than Mumbai,from what I have noticed in Mumbai all the skyscrapers are being constructed at a certain area while in Karachi the projects are very far away from each other,for example 
We have multiple locations in Karachi which are known for the high rise buildings built there,For Example Clifton area, Defence area , II Chundigarh area and many more .......
According to an article around 100 high rise buildings are U/C in Karachi but these projects are very far away from each other thus a proper skyline fails to emerge,on the other hand the government keeps banning the construction of high rise buildings after every few years which delays many projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Pakistan Army ' said:


> Yeah Mumbai has great infrastructure and specially it's skyline is excellent,
> Mumbai and Karachi cannot be compared as Karachi is 6-7 times larger in size than Mumbai,from what I have noticed in Mumbai all the skyscrapers are being constructed at a certain area while in Karachi the projects are very far away from each other,for example
> We have multiple locations in Karachi which are known for the high rise buildings built there,For Example Clifton area, Defence area , II Chundigarh area and many more .......
> According to an article around 100 high rise buildings are U/C in Karachi but these projects are very far away from each other thus a proper skyline fails to emerge,on the other hand the government keeps banning the construction of high rise buildings after every few years which delays many projects.


Skyscrapers are not constructed in certain area in Mumbai. Its all over.
Mostly on internet only famous skyscrapers line is being shown to make tourist attract.


----------



## Awan68

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> If karachi was an Indian city after partition, it would be a world class city as it has geographical advantage over Mumbai.
> 
> I have just taken these pics from my window. Mumbai.
> View attachment 504354
> 
> View attachment 504355
> 
> View attachment 504356
> 
> View attachment 504357


lul hai tmhara mumbai, chal nikal ab idhr se.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Awan68 said:


> lul hai tmhara mumbai, chal nikal ab idhr se.


Kid, grow up and learn to behave.


----------



## Awan68

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Kid, grow up and learn to behave.


says the pathetic troll who comes to a thread about Pakistani cities and boasts about his city which has the largest slums in the world. I pity u. chal nikal ab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Awan68 said:


> says the pathetic troll who comes to a thread about Pakistani cities and boasts about his city which has the largest slums in the world. I pity u. chal nikal ab.


Im telling you again, learn to behave. 
Where did the title of this thread says "Pakistani city"?
Its not trolling if you compare development. But you will not understand bcz of immaturity.


----------



## Kambojaric

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Im telling you again, learn to behave.
> Where did the title of this thread says "Pakistani city"?
> Its not trolling if you compare development. But you will not understand bcz of immaturity.



Its in the Pakistan Affairs section, under the infrastructure and development sub-section where there are dozens of threads on Pakistan specific developments. It doesnt take a genius to know this thread is therefore only focused at Pakistan as well.


----------



## Menace2Society

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Im telling you again, learn to behave.
> Where did the title of this thread says "Pakistani city"?
> Its not trolling if you compare development. But you will not understand bcz of immaturity.



This thread is for updates on Pakistani cities. I visit this thread to see the latest. I dont want to scroll through your idiotic posts. Mods please clean up this thread.


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Im telling you again, learn to behave.
> Where did the title of this thread says "Pakistani city"?
> Its not trolling if you compare development. But you will not understand bcz of immaturity.


is there no end to ur bullshit?, u indians are like annoying little flies that wont give up until they are squashed, now as i said, buzz off little fly, buzzz off to that slum called mumbai.

There u go, thats mumbai for u, the city of dogs and their slums. Thats probably u down there surrounded by shit.





looks like a celestial city, who wouldnt want to live here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Pluralist said:


>


old pic right ? as the cladding work on dolmen towers is 70% complete.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Chapal Skymark 50 floors !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

The below pic is also old though,more buildings have been constructed near teen talwar.


----------



## Syed1.

Pakistan Army ' said:


> The below pic is also old though,more buildings have been constructed near teen talwar.




Oh God look at the deforestation, no wonder Karachi gets hotter every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


>


lol they are literally constructing 4 towers simultaneously Impressive !!!


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Render of Bahria Paradise buildings which are U/C in Bahria town Karachi.





Creek Vista Apartments at the back




EFU Insurance Headoffice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark, A joint venture of Serang & Chapal Group

Structure...... 96% complete.... (100% till End of November 2018)
Finishing in full swing. 
Model Apartment will be ready soon.

The tallest Residential tower of Pakistan. A 50 Storey luxury residential tower to be raised on Karachi‘s soil is truly reaching out of the stars, both in terms of the architectural brilliance and the lifestyle it has to offer. Spacious suites planned with all getting a corner view along with all the facilities for its residents. Located close to Karachi Club on Civil Lines, the project is conveniently located close to shopping, high-end restaurants, Five Star hotels such as Movenpick and PC, clubs and business districts.

PROJECT ADDRESS-Chapal Skymark Plot No 17, CL-10, Civil Line Quarters, Dr. Ziauddin Ahmed Road, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Metro Twin Towers Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Awan68 said:


> says the pathetic troll who comes to a thread about Pakistani cities and boasts about his city which has the largest slums in the world. I pity u. chal nikal ab.


Some folks might conveniently forget that all that’s good in India is reserved only for the Hindus, Parsis, Jains etc.!!! Muslims live in ghettos where deaths are celebrated and births are cursed!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Some folks might conveniently forget that all that’s good in India is reserved only for the Hindus, Parsis, Jains etc.!!! Muslims live in ghettos where deaths are celebrated and births are cursed!!!




Not for all Hindus but for the higher caste Brahmins making about 4.5-6% of Hindu India population....

Dalits, SCs, STs and OBCs are in majority. The castes belonging to General category[Brahmins, Kshatriyas] make up only 15% of the total population.


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Pace Circle, lahore Cantt.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Crescent bay DHA Karachi Phase 8 ( 5 tower U/C while 2 Towers almost complete)
All pictures taken from Karachi Street view's latest video ( Karachi Heli Tour 4K)






Arkadians - Creek vista (Left to right)





Arkadians and Creek Vista DHA Karachi Phase 8





Dolmen Mall and Dolmen Twin Towers









Emerging Skyline of Karachi,Snap taken from Karachi Street view's video!

















Icon Tower at left Dolmen towers on right !





Bahria Icon Tower from back side.Tower U/c

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* Prestige Trade Centre*
Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Arkadians (left) and Creek Vista (right)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another angle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Market is very hot for all 5 towers under construction. Minimal ON/Premium is around 5-6 mil.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


> Market is very hot for all 5 towers under construction. Minimal ON/Premium is around 5-6 mil.


Any update on Creek Marina project ? I heard that the work was re started but I am not seeing any progress.

Creek Marina Dec 2017





Also Any updates about the Arkadians Phase 8 the initial project consisted of multiple high rise skyscrapers but after so many years of construction we have only seen 2 Towers -_-

In total there were *13 Residential tower *in this project . Divided into 2 categories Tower A (around 27 floors) and Tower B ( around 16-17 floors)
Currently only *TWO* Towers are completed after 7 years what about the rest?






Arkadian Project render

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Palmyra Air 50 floors x2 U/C 
Clifton Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Palmyra Air 50 floors x2 U/C
> Clifton Karachi


IS this real pic??


----------



## RangeMaster

Chakar The Great said:


> IS this real pic??


No.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Chakar The Great said:


> IS this real pic??


Render only, building U/C

Bahria Icon Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Center point tower Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI --- Dolmen City

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Chakar The Great said:


>


Great picture dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SAFOORAH | Burj-ul-Harmain, Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPT bridge Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Credits : WIndjammer !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI | Bakht Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baby Leone

SSGcommandoPAK said:


>


this is chapal sky mark 50 stories residential tower, is it T/O ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Islamabad by Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*G-13 | Lifestyle Residency Islamabad
.
*


















Construction updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K*ARACHI - Com3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


I wish to see all of Karachi like this. They have tried a place, not a desert into a desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *K*ARACHI - Com3 Towers


what is the name of the mall opened in comm 3 towers?


----------



## ghazi52

*Crescent Bay Karachi *


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark Under Construction in Karachi. The Tallest Residential Apartment Building in the Country consisting of 50 Floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Hoshang Pearl *






*KARACHI | Bahria Opal 225*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BF Tower Under Construction (29 Floors) adjacent to Mall of Islamabad at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Credits : WIndjammer !



This is finally being built? I remember this project being at least 10 years old.

Guess I need to visit skyscrappercity more often, didn't even know they had started on this


----------



## ghazi52

*ONE Constitution Avenue. ISLAMABAD *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KASB altitude Tower Karachi - U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


its old pic as most of the cladding are done now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Model Apartments *


----------



## Menace2Society

SSGcommandoPAK said:


>



Slowly slowly the skyline is building.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

*DT Tower , Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *DT Tower , Karachi*


where it is? any other details like floor count and height?

seems like SF and 20 floors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DownTown Tower is at Bahria Town Karachi.









Baby Leone said:


> where it is? any other details like floor count and height?
> 
> seems like SF and 20 floors?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase 8 Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


> *Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase 8 Karachi*


How many buildings are U/C at the moment ? few months back 6 towers were U/C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Chapal skymark at the bakc U/C ( 50 Floors) 





Bahria Icon Tower at the back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Left - Arkadians 
Right - Creek vista
at the back Crescent bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

All towers visible in this prank video !


----------



## Jinn Baba

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Chapal skymark at the bakc U/C ( 50 Floors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahria Icon Tower at the back



The biggest chapal in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

nice


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


>


Pakistan tallest residential building with 50 floors


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Towers visible in this coke fest video.
Cladding work on Dolmen and Icon almost complete. 





Pic of Bahria Icon from my apartment,sorry for the low quality had to zoom a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Bahria Icon 















Slightly old picture but great angle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Backside of Dolmen Mall Clifton !















Seaview Beach !



































Love this pic.










Downtown Karachi










Alamgir road Karachi !










Khalid bin Waleed Road !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Khalid bin Waleed road, Video is 1 year old so expect tons of more buildings in this area. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baby Leone

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Backside of Dolmen Mall Clifton !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seaview Beach !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alamgir road Karachi !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalid bin Waleed Road !


now we can say that we have a skyline in Karachi not great but we have it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Baby Leone said:


> now we can say that we have a skyline in Karachi not great but we have it now.


Lahore, Islamabad, Multan, and the rest of the big cities all need to start building up. Time to creat modern cities like they did in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

Rusty said:


> Lahore, Islamabad, Multan, and the rest of the big cities all need to start building up. Time to creat modern cities like they did in China.


true, its a long way to go, just 5 years ago the tallest building in Pakistan and Karachi was Ocean towers completed in 2012 with 120 M tall and within just few years this is not even in to ten tallest in Karachi and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Baby Leone said:


> true, its a long way to go, just 5 years ago the tallest building in Pakistan and Karachi was Ocean towers completed in 2012 with 120 M tall and within just few years this is not even in to ten tallest in Karachi and Pakistan.


I recently came back from Lahore, while it has improved drastically, I am still surprised that they don't have any sky scraper. 

Maybe they should start building on the other side of the river. Create a buissness districs/ skyscraper area.


----------



## Baby Leone

Rusty said:


> I recently came back from Lahore, while it has improved drastically, I am still surprised that they don't have any sky scraper.
> 
> Maybe they should start building on the other side of the river. Create a buissness districs/ skyscraper area.


true we dont have proper downtown skyscrapers concept in our region Lahore is clean with good standard of living but lacks metropolitan image like Karachi and is not as diverse too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Picture taken from a video of Bros Meet the World,Does anyone know the name of the building in the background ?
Structure is complete now cladding work will start any moment.
Location: Boat Basin Karachi







Baby Leone said:


> now we can say that we have a skyline in Karachi not great but we have it now.


Sindh government placed a ban on construction of highrise buildings in Karachi for many years,this ban was recently lifted,otherwise there would have been hundreds of more buildings in Karachi.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Baby Leone

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Picture taken from a video of Bros Meet the World,Does anyone know the name of the building in the background ?
> Structure is complete now cladding work will start any moment.
> Location: Boat Basin Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh government placed a ban on construction of highrise buildings in Karachi for many years,this ban was recently lifted,otherwise there would have been hundreds of more buildings in Karachi.







[/QUOTE]
Wrong infact sindh govt passed the bill in 2010 which paved the way foe highrises n Karachi it was banned by courts which was lifted after around one year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_Bahria Icon Tower (95% completed) only spiral and last 4 odd floors cladding remaining.._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DT Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


>


BEST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Emaar x7 Towers U/C at the back, Sea view Karachi !


----------



## Baby Leone

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Emaar x7 Towers U/C at the back, Sea view Karachi !


but i guess from sea view Emaar towers are not visible....


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Baby Leone said:


> but i guess from sea view Emaar towers are not visible....


Towers are clearly visible ,this video was shot at sea view !


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Metro Twin Tower Karachi 








Benazir Bhutto park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI ... The Orchid | MIX ... 37 Floor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Drone shot taken from Bahria Icon Tower Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI | KASB Altitude 

Working on 24th/25th Floor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

teen talwar Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamadouso

This look like Dubai in early 2000s, very nice. I did not know Karachi was so developed in parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Mamadouso said:


> This look like Dubai in early 2000s, very nice. I did not know Karachi was so developed in parts.


According to a report more than 100 high rise buildings are U/C in Karachi, In few years Karachi will have a decent skyline InshAllah !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Coming soon

Official video of Emaar Crescent bay project shows around 50 different high-rise towers planned + one iconic tower of maybe 70-80 floors.Currently 6 towers are U/C. 





Video looks old but still great angle !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI | Bahria Icon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

سبحان الله 

The first thing that came into my head when I saw this thread in recent posts was the Hadith from Bukhari Sharif that the Bedouins will compete in constructing tall buildings and knowledge will disappear. 

No intention of derailing this thread....


----------



## Wa Muhammada

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...re-dhaka-prompts-people-to-jump-from-building

!!!

This is one of the reasons why i’m Against it and I can understand the hikmat behind the Hadith


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Karachi city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadouso

Do city in Pakistan have a central area like a Central Business District where the high rise and financial sector are concentrated? I just look at the Karachi skyline and it seems quite spread out.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Wa Muhammada said:


> سبحان الله
> 
> The first thing that came into my head when I saw this thread in recent posts was the Hadith from Bukhari Sharif that the Bedouins will compete in constructing tall buildings and knowledge will disappear.
> 
> No intention of derailing this thread....


Uhm, might want to look at the religious citys like madina and makkah. Why is it the likes of you wake up when something productive and proactive happens in Pakistan. Stop taking Islam out of context. Do you know what would happen if we stopped building up? We would start building horizontally. Do you know what happens then? Less land to grow food, then what? Famines and food prices reaching the sky like these towers do. So either the towers reach the sky or your food prices do.



Mamadouso said:


> Do city in Pakistan have a central area like a Central Business District where the high rise and financial sector are concentrated? I just look at the Karachi skyline and it seems quite spread out.


There is one location, where the financial buildings are, but the others are residential buildings that are moving towards the coastline



Wa Muhammada said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...re-dhaka-prompts-people-to-jump-from-building
> 
> !!!
> 
> This is one of the reasons why i’m Against it and I can understand the hikmat behind the Hadith


That's a simple fix. Just because the roads in Romania has holes in it doesnt mean people should stop building roads. Dont compare different countries infrastructure especially with Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Uhm, might want to look at the religious citys like madina and makkah. Why is it the likes of you wake up when something productive and proactive happens in Pakistan. Stop taking Islam out of context. Do you know what would happen if we stopped building up? We would start building horizontally. Do you know what happens then? Less land to grow food, then what? Famines and food prices reaching the sky like these towers do. So either the towers reach the sky or your food prices do.
> 
> 
> There is one location, where the financial buildings are, but the others are residential buildings that are moving towards the coastline
> 
> 
> That's a simple fix. Just because the roads in Romania has holes in it doesnt mean people should stop building roads. Dont compare different countries infrastructure especially with Bangladesh



I understand where your coming from. I recently went house hunting in Multan and saw over 50 houses - nearly all of them were empty...and visited a lot of new development sites/societies again which were only 20% full. My point is our cities are expanding but we actually have a lot of houses and societies which are empty - this needs to be addressed otherwise we will end with a housing slump or ghosts towns as seen in Turkey. 

Every Tom, Dick and Harry is putting their money into property - which has resulted in a massive housing boom. The government needs to introduce the green belt principle which is used in the UK and ensure that towns do not spread beyond what is necessary. The census should also be used to assess the housing issue.

I would even suggest that commercial units / factories which have been closed for years should be converted into housing to fulfill the housing need.

Would appreciate positive feedback

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## TheNoob

Wa Muhammada said:


> I understand where your coming from. I recently went house hunting in Multan and saw over 50 houses - nearly all of them were empty...and visited a lot of new development sites/societies again which were only 20% full. My point is our cities are expanding but we actually have a lot of houses and societies which are empty - this needs to be addressed otherwise we will end with a housing slump or ghosts towns as seen in Turkey.
> 
> Every Tom, Dick and Harry is putting their money into property - which has resulted in a massive housing boom. The government needs to introduce the green belt principle which is used in the UK and ensure that towns do not spread beyond what is necessary. The census should also be used to assess the housing issue.
> 
> I would even suggest that commercial units / factories which have been closed for years should be converted into housing to fulfill the housing need.
> 
> Would appreciate positive feedback



These new societies dont fill up in one day....
It takes years for areas to develop. It is normal for a housing society life. 

The scale of things is different than what you or me hope in your mind. Different speeds for different stuff just like how we cant turn our GDP into a trillion in one night.
That should not be an issue. 


Second... We're not a communist country. 
Nobody has control over those factories or commercial units other than the property owners themselves, now what they want to do with it is up to them. 
If you think theres a good money making chance, go for it. 

Third, Yes. 
We need the city govt authorities to set up town/city limits to control the lands worth, both in and out. 
And only be expanded when the current area has developed to its full capacity. 

Uncontrolled expansion is going to result in a economic crash for the field/area.


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Emaar Crescent bay 6-7 towers almost complete,work on more to start soon !
I must say they are constructing at lighting speed :o 





2 new projects to start at Clifton Karachi. Note this is area is already famous for high rise towers. 
22 floors each.




30 floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase VIII Karachi


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Mohatta palace and behind Bahria icon tower and 40 floor tower
Cladding on last three floors left only,will be completed by this week InshALLAH





Dolmen Mall Towers 40x2
Cladding work almost done !


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE | Tower 27*


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Both pics are few months old!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay Emaar (2019)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

x7 towers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Karachi during recent sandstorm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## Syed1.

This road that passes from do talwar, thru teen talwar and onwards to clifton bridge/ saddar is becoming a hub of highrises. There are atleast 5-7 TALL modern style buildings under construction here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Syed1. said:


> This road that passes from do talwar, thru teen talwar and onwards to clifton bridge/ saddar is becoming a hub of highrises. There are atleast 5-7 TALL modern style buildings under construction here


Yup in few years Clifton and Defense will have a great skyline !


----------



## Baby Leone

SSGcommandoPAK said:


> Mohatta palace and behind Bahria icon tower and 40 floor tower
> Cladding on last three floors left only,will be completed by this week InshALLAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmen Mall Towers 40x2
> Cladding work almost done !


he is famous vlogger Jason Billlam.

s


SSGcommandoPAK said:


> View attachment 553180
> 
> 
> x7 towers
> View attachment 553182


eems like they are working at light speed.


----------



## ZedZeeshan

Syed1. said:


> This road that passes from do talwar, thru teen talwar and onwards to clifton bridge/ saddar is becoming a hub of highrises. There are atleast 5-7 TALL modern style buildings under construction here


Higher then 150M or less..?


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky one, Karachi


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Seaview Karachi





Crescent bay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work started on Icon Tower Multan. (65) Floors.

Northern Bypass Multan


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Construction work started on Icon Tower Multan. (65) Floors.
> 
> Northern Bypass Multan


will Icon Tower Karachi soon loss its title for tallest building in Pakistan? and first time in history the title goes outside Karachi.


----------



## Syed1.

Baby Leone said:


> will Icon Tower Karachi soon loss its title for tallest building in Pakistan? and first time in history the title goes outside Karachi.



By the time the Multan building comes online there will be much taller buildings under construction in not only Karachi but other major cities of Pakistan as well. Just 5 years ago we were making miniature buildings and look at us now and then 5 years from now they will be even taller.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE | Orient Square *
45 Floors 

Tallest building in Lahore, plan approved by LDA






LAHORE - In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan for encouraging construction of high-rise buildings to save precious land, the Lahore Development Authority on Monday gave a go ahead for construction of city's tallest building at Finance and Trade Centre, Johar Town.

The 500 feet high-rise would be constructed on a 44-kanal piece of land besides a hotel of international chain. Chief Town Planner Syed Nadeem Akhter Zaidi and Additional Director General Housing Zarif Iqbal Satti handed over the approved plan to representatives of the Orient Group, the builder and financier of the project.

Environment Protection Agency and Traffic Engineering and Transportation Planning Agency have also issued no-objection certificates for construction of the building. A water treatment plant would be installed in this building and the treated water would be used for chillers and horticulture purposes. The building would also have arrangements for collection and storage of rainwater, its recycling as well as treatment for recharging of the underground water table. In view of the development of the area as the new financial hub of the provincial metropolis, the LDA informed the district administration as well as Rescue-1122 for making special arrangements for the area for coping with any emergency situation like fire incidents and other such situations.

The construction group has also shared its emergency plan with these departments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## Imran Khan

everything our gov suck . our gov bodies are worse enemy of pakistan .CAA object high rises always . KDA CDA LDA all of them stopped high rises and many more mess even courts ban high rises . that is why our cities look ugly and uder devalouped . we are laways late some 30 years in everything because of our gov bodies .


take your fucckin airports far away from city you idiots rather then banning whole damn city to build high rises .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI - Lucky One


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Chapal Skymark | KARACHI |  50 Floor*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sidacca

Only Karachi has some decent skylines rest of the country is just expanding horizontally.... Skylines not only look better but having other advantages too.


----------



## Tamiyah

Sidacca said:


> Only Karachi has some decent skylines rest of the country is just expanding horizontally.... Skylines not only look better but having other advantages too.


We should expand vertically. Example if Bahria town builds 5 to 6 low cost commercial towr with about 35+ floors it would cost less than a big horizontal calony and would give more space to greenry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sidacca

Tamiyah said:


> We should expand vertically. Example if Bahria town builds 5 to 6 low cost commercial towr with about 35+ floors it would cost less than a big horizontal calony and would give more space to greenry.



Exactly


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI --- Com3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Famous Sea view shot



Karachi shot:
Credits : You tuber | Rana Hamza Saif


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


>


i wish Karachi to have at least 50 plus 150 M plus buildings in next 5 years, Karachi now have a defined skyline.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Holy Shrine of Shah Abdullah Shah Ghazi 
Clifton Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Mall of Islamabad *







Jinnah Avenue (in front of Mcdonalds / F9 Park)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

2 swords roundabout, [URL='https://flic.kr/p/A1WzbY']Karachi. [/URL]








Ocean Tower, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KASB Altitude , KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> KASB Altitude , KARACHI


nice... so 25 floors completed.....how many floors are total?


----------



## ghazi52

Baby Leone said:


> nice... so 25 floors completed.....how many floors are total?



32 Floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi






Bakht Tower, Clifton Karachi






Com 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

50 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rusty

This is amazing. To be world class cities you need to have world class high rises. 

I just hope Lahore starts to build up too and create a skyline. 

Personally, I think they should create a new buisness sector with sky scrapers on the west side of the ravi river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

Rusty said:


> This is amazing. To be world class cities you need to have world class high rises.
> 
> I just hope Lahore starts to build up too and create a skyline.
> 
> Personally, I think they should create a new buisness sector with sky scrapers on the west side of the ravi river.


Yeah I also agree on building a business sector. There should be a diffrence between tour spots and business area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Tamiyah said:


> Yeah I also agree on building a business sector.



Yes right, more like a CBD, central business district or call it downtown.

Lots of mid rises coming up in Bahria Town Karachi, many with 28-30 storeys and some with 40 storeys too. 











Karachi...Artistic Milliner HO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Honestly it's a need for cities to have highrises. It's not practical to keep the cities expanding horizontally. It's a crime already with Pakistani cities not having any highrises. Look it Lahore and Peshawar only mid rises and it keeps expanding horizontally which is insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Honestly it's a need for cities to have highrises. It's not practical to keep the cities expanding horizontally. It's a crime already with Pakistani cities not having any highrises. Look it Lahore and Peshawar only mid rises and it keeps expanding horizontally which is insane.



Wagah will soon be in Lahore! The city really needs to go up.


----------



## Rusty

Tamiyah said:


> Yeah I also agree on building a business sector. There should be a diffrence between tour spots and business area.



My biggest fear is that they will destroy the old lahore and put in new towers. 
They need to rehabiliate old lahore as that is the heart of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

Rusty said:


> My biggest fear is that they will destroy the old lahore and put in new towers.
> They need to rehabiliate old lahore as that is the heart of the nation.


Sir jee I am saying to make a new business sector where only business tower will be built and all the old lahore and tourist spot will be untouched


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed1.

Kisi ne photoshop karkay yeh darakht lagaye hongaye, lived in Karachi all my life and never seen so many trees together.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashwasthama

ghazi52 said:


> .................
> ONE Constitution Avenue... ISLAMABAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think that Islamabad has enough space. Skyscrapers should not be allowed in Islamabad. It should maintain its greenery.


----------



## Tamiyah

Ashwasthama said:


> I think that Islamabad has enough space. Skyscrapers should not be allowed in Islamabad. It should maintain its greenery.


Yes but These are approved by Islamabad Development Authority but not. If someone cant pass their project from ISA or CDA they are not allow to even put one brick there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashwasthama

Tamiyah said:


> Yes but These are approved by Islamabad Development Authority but not. If someone cant pass their project from ISA or CDA they are not allow to even put one brick there.



Every town, city area has its speciality. I am totally against destroying that. This is the reason why I oppose excessive construction in areas like Ladakh, north east, Kashmir etc. In India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Ashwasthama said:


> Every town, city area has its speciality. I am totally against destroying that. This is the reason why I oppose excessive construction in areas like Ladakh, north east, Kashmir etc. In India.


Yeah our government is really taking good care of construction in Northern Areas.


----------



## Affan-khan

Dont destroy Ladakh Beauty, and other mountain area we Southasians are dirty people. Mountains should stay off limit to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Ashwasthama said:


> I think that Islamabad has enough space. Skyscrapers should not be allowed in Islamabad. It should maintain its greenery.


If you want to maintain that greener the skyscrapers are the only things that should be built. Put one abs one together....more horizontal construction = more green land lost. More vertical construction = less green lamd used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

Pakhtoon yum said:


> If you want to maintain that greener the skyscrapers are the only things that should be built. Put one abs one together....more horizontal construction = more green land lost. More vertical construction = less green lamd used.


Yes. But these housing schemes has ruined it all. Instead of making thousand of acres houses one should make a 6 to 7 story apartment scheme that would give enough space for greenry. I really like Singapore and some Indian high rise apartment schemes.


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase VIII Karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI | Dolmen City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi














.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Com3 Towers *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*CLIFTON | Creek View Tower *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan Way behind in tall building, these kind of buildings were built in 60s and 70s in Chicago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan Way behind in tall building, these kind of buildings were built in 60s and 70s in Chicago.


You are comparing US with Pakistan?
1- people here don't like to live in tall buildings cause they can't construct 2nd or 3rd floor for their kids. This results in expansion of cities.
2- On the other hand tall buildings in mega cities like Karachi cause overburden on already limited water and electric supply.
3- Finally there is limitation on building height from CAA and local administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

RangeMaster said:


> You are comparing US with Pakistan?
> 1- people here don't like to live in tall buildings cause they can't construct 2nd or 3rd floor for their kids. This results in expansion of cities.
> 2- On the other hand tall buildings in mega cities like Karachi cause overburden on already limited water and electric supply.
> 3- Finally there is limitation on building height from CAA and local administration.


except your first point (which is also true only for Punjab) both second and third points are absolutely wrong pls do some research before commenting.

horizontal expansions are way more burden then the vertical ones on city managements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

RangeMaster said:


> 2- On the other hand tall buildings in mega cities like Karachi cause overburden on already limited water and electric supply.


Man, where do you get it? Ever lived in a highrise? Where do you see an overburden?

It's by far easier to have sewage linked up to a single location than, 400 detached houses, many of which will not have it at all, and quietly dump it in a leaky septic tank.
It's by far easier to provide water for 1 tall tower similarly. Moreover, for as long a tower owner wants his wallet not to bleed, he will be imposing proper water metering.

Utilities in a highrise use far less energy than 400 detached houses in a sprawl combined. No need for a pump every kilometre, struggling to pump water through straw thin water pipes. A central aircon can be few times more efficient than regular cheap aircons.
In overall, it takes way less money to provide equivalent amount of comfort to a person in a tower, than a detached house. No alternative opinion on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PC: Saad Saeed






*KARACHI | Chapal Skymark *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> PC: Saad Saeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KARACHI | Chapal Skymark *


What the hell is that mess of containers in the middle?


----------



## jupiter2007

RangeMaster said:


> You are comparing US with Pakistan?
> 1- people here don't like to live in tall buildings cause they can't construct 2nd or 3rd floor for their kids. This results in expansion of cities.
> 2- On the other hand tall buildings in mega cities like Karachi cause overburden on already limited water and electric supply.
> 3- Finally there is limitation on building height from CAA and local administration.



Wrong, it way easier and cheaper than individual house. 
If it’s build properly it should have ..,
1) Electricity and Natural has supply with meters
2) water supply with meter
3) Sewage/Black water drainage system
4) reasonably maintenance fee.
5) building Security system and fire alarm system.


----------



## POTTER

Ye dusra tower konsa hai??? kuch pata??



Pakhtoon yum said:


> What the hell is that mess of containers in the middle?


It's a dry port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> Ye dusra tower konsa hai??? kuch pata??
> 
> 
> It's a dry port.


Cant they make it neater? Why is this whole country a shit show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Cant they make it neater? Why is this whole country a shit show


We are dirty,dis-organised people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan Way behind in tall building, these kind of buildings were built in 60s and 70s in Chicago.



Karachi is huge, like there are still huge empty places around Karachi. Bay Hawk, Bundal Island, all that malir district where Bahria and new DHA city is being build.

Building highrise buildings isn't exactly cheap plus you need to revamp existing infrastructure to support them. 

But as time passes land, especially prime land near Clifton, DHA will become more and more expensive. And with enough demand we will see more and more high rise buildings like Bahria icon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> We are dirty,dis-organised people.


And yet they parade around being muslims but dont even keep their streets clean. So much for Islam, the non-muslims are doing a far better job at abiding by Islamic teachings then to Muslim ones. Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Baby Leone said:


> except your first point (which is also true only for Punjab) both second and third points are absolutely wrong pls do some research before commenting.
> 
> horizontal expansions are way more burden then the vertical ones on city managements.





Paul2 said:


> Man, where do you get it? Ever lived in a highrise? Where do you see an overburden?
> 
> It's by far easier to have sewage linked up to a single location than, 400 detached houses, many of which will not have it at all, and quietly dump it in a leaky septic tank.
> It's by far easier to provide water for 1 tall tower similarly. Moreover, for as long a tower owner wants his wallet not to bleed, he will be imposing proper water metering.
> 
> Utilities in a highrise use far less energy than 400 detached houses in a sprawl combined. No need for a pump every kilometre, struggling to pump water through straw thin water pipes. A central aircon can be few times more efficient than regular cheap aircons.
> In overall, it takes way less money to provide equivalent amount of comfort to a person in a tower, than a detached house. No alternative opinion on that.


My 1st and 3rd points are correct. I think you should do some research before replying. As for overburden I specifically talked about karachi, not other cities. And yes Karachi has limited supply of water and electricity due to poor governance. Vertical construction works when you have basic facilities available. Half of karachi doesn't have clean water or enough water.
Supreme court put a ben on Skyscrapers cause of the above reasons. I know Vertical construction is extremely beneficial and is practiced in 90% of world. I do know about problems due to over expansion of cities as i have mentioned before. Overexpansion is eating up fertile agricultural land. 
Now stop being smart asses and kindly do some research before replying someone.


----------



## Paul2

RangeMaster said:


> My 1st and 3rd points are correct.
> 
> Now stop being smart asses and kindly do some research before replying someone.





> 1- people here don't like to live in tall buildings cause they can't construct 2nd or 3rd floor for their kids. This results in expansion of cities.


Can't people buy 2 or 3 storey apartments?


> 3- Finally there is limitation on building height from CAA and local administration.


Why not to move the airport if it hampers city's growth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Paul2 said:


> Can't people buy 2 or 3 storey apartments?
> 
> Why not to move the airport if it hampers city's growth?


1- Pakistani people, Pakistani mentality.
2- Tell this to CAA. Besides moving the airport would cost $$. And currently this is not possible. 
New Islamabad airport construction took 15 years. Now imagine the same with jinnah airport karachi (if govt plans to relocate it) while PPP is in govt. It will not happen before 2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> And yet they parade around being muslims but dont even keep their streets clean. So much for Islam, the non-muslims are doing a far better job at abiding by Islamic teachings then to Muslim ones. Shame


And they are successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Hoshang Pearl *

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Chapal Skymark Apts, 50 floors.











Lucky One, 8 towers, 30 floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## POTTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2731849386835830

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Center Point, Qayyumabad, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE .... Tower 27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad right now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1900...Shrine of Abdullah Shah Ghazi - Karachi










1960







2019

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


wow Karachi is currently true international level city in Pakistan with a visible skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Baby Leone said:


> wow Karachi is currently true international level city in Pakistan with a visible skyline.


It's all pretty and whatnot from the air but a sh$tshow on the ground. Needs alot and I mean alot of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It's all pretty and whatnot from the air but a sh$tshow on the ground. Needs alot and I mean alot of work.


Actually some parts are very developed and some parts are as you describe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Syed1. said:


> Actually some parts are very developed and some parts are as you describe.


I cant wait till every city and village in Pakistan is as clean as japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It's all pretty and whatnot from the air but a sh$tshow on the ground. Needs alot and I mean alot of work.


you are right, but it isn't that bad in ground specially in those areas......

P.S: i live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> LAHORE .... Tower 27


i hate these wires they are making our country ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Imran Khan said:


> i hate these wires they are making our country ugly


Jab paisa aay ga inhein underground kar dein gayy. Abhi k liyy chayy piein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

POTTER said:


> View attachment 591651


Which city??


----------



## POTTER

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Which city??


Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi









Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Crescent Bay Emaar Under Construction at DHA Phase VIII Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE | Orient Square .... 45 Floor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Light trail+Moon Phases at Mall of Islamabad Blue Area...*






*We are delighted that our valued customers, Asad Umar, Federal Minister , Muhammad Zubair, ex governor of Sindh and Khalid Mansoor, CEO of HUBCO paid a visit to our project last Sunday.*

They were welcomed by our CEO, Mr Sohail Baig, and were updated on the construction progress and future plans of Crescent Bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Stunning Karachi, the city of lights

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Chakar The Great said:


> Stunning Karachi, the city of lights


Wow.. bhai itni safai kab se hogaee???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore's tallest building’s construction *








LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) approved the map of first-ever 45-storey high-rise on Monday to be built in Johar Town’s Finance and Trade Centre (FTC) after departments concerned issued no-objection certificates (NOCs).

The high-rise, which will have a five-star hotel, commercial areas, and the head office of a leading private company, will be 500-foot tall, the second tallest high-tech structure of the country after a 62-storey (938-foot) building in Karachi, Dawn has learnt.

“We’ve not only accorded approval but also handed over the map of the building to project owners on Monday. They will soon start the construction work,” LDA Chief Town Planner Nadeem Akhtar Zaidi told Dawn.

According to documents, the building will be on 44 kanals. The land allocated for the project is 18,645 Sqm. The approval was granted after the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), Environment Department, Water and Sanitation Agency (Wasa) and Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency issued NOCs.

Similarly, the other formalities, such as traffic impact, assessment, structure stability certificate, structure drawing, plans vetting reports, extra height charges, car parking agreement etc were also fulfilled by the project executing agency.

Mr Zaidi said there was no provision of a helipad on the top of the building. “The building constructed with top quality material using modern technology may have this facility if owners apply for this to the LDA,” he explained.

The building with three basements and 42-storeys, has parking for 420 vehicles, while 16 per cent of the area allocation of car parking lots is for motorcycle parking. It will have a grey water treatment plant that will be used for chillers and horticulture and rainwater recycling (collect, treat and recharge to the ground).

As per CAA’s NOC, the building shall not exceed 500 feet.

“The FTC is a special zone having special land use rules that allows construction of such high-rises without any legal issue. Similarly, the underground infrastructure can easily bear the building needs such as provision of water, discharge of sewerage, and availability of gas, electricity, telephone etc. So the area is 100 per cent fit for the project,” another senior LDA official who worked in the planning phase of the project said.

Rescue 1122 has also been asked to start doing special emergency arrangements for launching construction of the project. It has also been asked to submit a viable plan in this regard.

Most of the high-rises are in Karachi.

The top 20 tallest buildings of the country include 17-storey Arfa Karim Tower (Lahore); 24-storey Telecom Tower, 26-storey One Constitution Avenue Tower 1 & 2 and 26-storey the Centaurus (Islamabad); 62-storey Bahria Icon Tower; 34-storey Bakht Tower; 32-storey 70-Rivieria; 34-storey Arkadians Tower; 30-stroey Ocean Tower; 29-storey MCB Tower; 26-storey Coral Tower 1 and 2; 28-storey Centre Point Tower; 27-storey Mega G4 Corporate Tower; 25-storey Bahria Town Tower; 24-storey The Arkadians Tower B; 25-storey Habib Bank Plaza; 23-storey UBL Tower; 19-storey Dolmen Tower; 23-storey PRC Tower, and 22-storey JS Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

PakSword said:


> Wow.. bhai itni safai kab se hogaee???


Everything looks clean from up top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *Lahore's tallest building’s construction *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) approved the map of first-ever 45-storey high-rise on Monday to be built in Johar Town’s Finance and Trade Centre (FTC) after departments concerned issued no-objection certificates (NOCs).
> 
> The high-rise, which will have a five-star hotel, commercial areas, and the head office of a leading private company, will be 500-foot tall, the second tallest high-tech structure of the country after a 62-storey (938-foot) building in Karachi, Dawn has learnt.
> 
> “We’ve not only accorded approval but also handed over the map of the building to project owners on Monday. They will soon start the construction work,” LDA Chief Town Planner Nadeem Akhtar Zaidi told Dawn.
> 
> According to documents, the building will be on 44 kanals. The land allocated for the project is 18,645 Sqm. The approval was granted after the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), Environment Department, Water and Sanitation Agency (Wasa) and Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency issued NOCs.
> 
> Similarly, the other formalities, such as traffic impact, assessment, structure stability certificate, structure drawing, plans vetting reports, extra height charges, car parking agreement etc were also fulfilled by the project executing agency.
> 
> Mr Zaidi said there was no provision of a helipad on the top of the building. “The building constructed with top quality material using modern technology may have this facility if owners apply for this to the LDA,” he explained.
> 
> The building with three basements and 42-storeys, has parking for 420 vehicles, while 16 per cent of the area allocation of car parking lots is for motorcycle parking. It will have a grey water treatment plant that will be used for chillers and horticulture and rainwater recycling (collect, treat and recharge to the ground).
> 
> As per CAA’s NOC, the building shall not exceed 500 feet.
> 
> “The FTC is a special zone having special land use rules that allows construction of such high-rises without any legal issue. Similarly, the underground infrastructure can easily bear the building needs such as provision of water, discharge of sewerage, and availability of gas, electricity, telephone etc. So the area is 100 per cent fit for the project,” another senior LDA official who worked in the planning phase of the project said.
> 
> Rescue 1122 has also been asked to start doing special emergency arrangements for launching construction of the project. It has also been asked to submit a viable plan in this regard.
> 
> Most of the high-rises are in Karachi.
> 
> The top 20 tallest buildings of the country include 17-storey Arfa Karim Tower (Lahore); 24-storey Telecom Tower, 26-storey One Constitution Avenue Tower 1 & 2 and 26-storey the Centaurus (Islamabad); 62-storey Bahria Icon Tower; 34-storey Bakht Tower; 32-storey 70-Rivieria; 34-storey Arkadians Tower; 30-stroey Ocean Tower; 29-storey MCB Tower; 26-storey Coral Tower 1 and 2; 28-storey Centre Point Tower; 27-storey Mega G4 Corporate Tower; 25-storey Bahria Town Tower; 24-storey The Arkadians Tower B; 25-storey Habib Bank Plaza; 23-storey UBL Tower; 19-storey Dolmen Tower; 23-storey PRC Tower, and 22-storey JS Tower.


seems like Lahore is too slow, Karachi now have more then 30 100M plus buildings with 5 of 40 floors or taller and soo many U/C whereas in Lahore only one building is above 100M.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Baby Leone said:


> seems like Lahore is too slow, Karachi now have more then 30 100M plus buildings with 5 of 40 floors or taller and soo many U/C whereas in Lahore only one building is above 100M.


Still sh%t compared to even African cities. Our cities keep spreading horizontally and Lahore keeps running towards the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

We should be moving toward this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

jupiter2007 said:


> We should be moving toward this.....
> 
> View attachment 595663


Should've would've could've, if only the people didnt vote in absolute trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark Residential Building Under Construction in Karachi.
The Tallest Residential building of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paul2

ghazi52 said:


> Chapal Skymark Residential Building Under Construction in Karachi.
> The Tallest Residential building of Pakistan.


Just a 50 storey building? We have a tonn of them here P


----------



## POTTER

Paul2 said:


> Just a 50 storey building? We have a tonn of them here P


You are economy of 13 trillion USD and we are 1/3 of A Trillion USD.
Can you see the difference???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Lahore keeps running towards the border


In India or even in the US, most cities grow in directions where the upper/upper-middle class suburbs are bordering. Is Lahore having low-income areas towards the opposite end of the border?


----------



## jupiter2007

POTTER said:


> You are economy of 13 trillion USD and we are 1/3 of A Trillion USD.
> Can you see the difference???



Pakistani economy can be in billons and trillions but establishment has different plans. Establishment want to keep the situation under their control. They are willing to let the country go to bankruptcy but they don’t want to lose the power. One step forward and two step backward is not a real progress. Once established make up their mind then Pakistan will go in the right direction.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Zapper said:


> In India or even in the US, most cities grow in directions where the upper/upper-middle class suburbs are bordering. Is Lahore having low-income areas towards the opposite end of the border?



Basically DHA/Defence aka elite army housing society is on eastern side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction Creek Marina in Phase 8, Defence Housing Authority ,DHA


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lifestyle Residency Apartments under Construction at Sector G-13 Islamabad by FGEHA Federal Government Employees Housing Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Dawood Centre *Karachi *early 1960's:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BOAT BASIN | Marine View Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Emaar Pakistan is planning on launching two towers (45 & 50 floors) on 23rd March, 2020 at Crescent Bay EmaarKarachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Light trail+Moon Phases at Mall of Islamabad Blue Area...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD | BF Tower*

*Jan 2020*


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction BF tower at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad adjacent Mall of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

ghazi52 said:


>


That project really is something else, for the first time in Pakistan.
How unfortunate are the delays and the corruptions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

11 Floor Scyscraper on a 60 Gaz plot in Delhi Colony, Karachi.

And then people complain “Why buildings fall?”

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Project name: HSJ Icon
Type: Residential
Floors: 49fl + basements
Location: Civil Lines Karachi


Render








*Location
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Lock down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 












*BOAT BASIN | Marine View Tower*


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IIC Road Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Taimoor Khan

Looks pretty decent from inside.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI .... Hoshang Pearl 31 Floors*






.



*Chapal Skymark , 50 Floors*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI .. Com3 Towers*








.


----------



## ghazi52

*Artistic Tower, Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Lifestyle Residency Apartments in G-13/1 Islamabad*

Lifestyle offerings 5 Category Apartments in Sector G-13/1 Islamabad
All Category Apartments Resale 83% Payment paid Remaining 17% payment at the time of possession March 2021

Lifestyle Residency is located in Sector G-13/1 Islamabad. Location of Lifestyle Residency is ideal as it consists of office buildings, shopping centers, parks, schools, hospital and public transportation.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 19 May, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction University Centre at Aga Khan University Hospital

The first highrise building on the Stadium Road Campus, the University Centre will house academic and administrative functions. Of the seventeen story structure, the first seven floors will house administrative functions and the top seven floors the new Faculty of Arts & Sciences (FAS) and the Graduate School of Government & Public Policy (GSGPP).

Inaugurated in 2021 (planned)
*
Functional area*

262,000 sf (excluding basements)
450,500 sf (including basements)

Facilities

Administration: Offices, Conference rooms, Training and Collaboration rooms, Prayer space, Kitchen and Staff Dining.

Academic (FAS & GSGPP): Classrooms, Lecture halls, Library, Multipurpose halls, Innovation hub, Faculty offices, Seminar and Discussion rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Orient Square , Lahore .... 42 Floor*

Tallest building in Lahore, 









LAHORE - In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan for encouraging construction of high-rise buildings to save precious land, the Lahore Development Authority on Monday gave a go ahead for construction of city's tallest building at Finance and Trade Centre, Johar Town.

The 500 feet high-rise would be constructed on a 44-kanal piece of land besides a hotel of international chain. 









Orient Group, the builder and financier of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

I see this unfortunate trend in Pakistan that a tall building is coupled with massive parking lots on all four sides. We are not like Middle East where we have thousands of kilometers of useless desert to build on. We are a densely populated country with ever eroding cultivable land. Better would have been to build three buildings in the spots were the massive parking lots are and instead provide each building with three-four storeys of underground parking as is the norm world over. I hope better sense prevails in future projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed1. said:


> I see this unfortunate trend in Pakistan that a tall building is coupled with massive parking lots on all four sides. We are not like Middle East where we have thousands of kilometers of useless desert to build on. We are a densely populated country with ever eroding cultivable land. Better would have been to build three buildings in the spots were the massive parking lots are and instead provide each building with three-four storeys of underground parking as is the norm world over. I hope better sense prevails in future projects.



it’s not like we’re living in Manhattan. 
Pakistan had lots of land. Without proper urban planning, you will have whole bunch of ugly buildings. Parking lot has to be available (or build parking garage), roads and transportation has to be there.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two High Rise projects U/C in Clifton Block 8
The Karachi Project


















Country groups residential tower. Currently working on 20th floor

location: Clifton Block 8, KhaliquZaman Road, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One , Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Orchid, Karachi
37 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Mont Vista *







Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Country groups residential tower.... U/C

location: Clifton Block 8, Khaliquzaman Road, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Dominion Twin Tower 35 Fl + 40 Fl

July update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dolmen City Towers Clifton Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Dolmen City Towers Clifton Karachi.


So they completed it during lockdown wow.... Amazing and beautiful scrappers.



ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


Very old Pic.


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Avenue Commercial Bahria Town Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

CAA make mess with our skyline since ages damn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Proposed G+24 fl Office Tower near Boat Basin, Clifton Karaci

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Chapal Skymark*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction Creek Marina in Phase 8, Defence Housing Authority, Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KASB Altitude tower Clifton, Karachi.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...77109213051&display=popup&ref=plugin&src=post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD











Feb 2020









July 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

HSJ Icon, 49 floors,U/C, karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_Nest

Green Heights, Gulberg greens, Isb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI | Dolmen City...... 2 x 40 floors*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Country groups residential tower. 

location: Clifton Block 8, Khaliquzaman Road, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

G+24 Floor Prince Icon U/C on the plot of Prince Cinema. *MA Jinnah Road Karachi..
*








https://www.avsforum.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

S.M Road
Pc: Ubaid Chawla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Crescent Bay Emaar Reef Towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chapal Skymark ------- 50 Floor .. Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chapal Skymark, a joint venture of Serang and Chapal group. 
Cladding started.

Finishing is in full swing
Tallest residential tower of Pakistan. 50 story luxury tower erected in Karachi's soil.

Address: Chapal Skymark Plot No. 17, CL-10. Civil Line Quarters, Dr. Ziauddin Ahmad Road Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.... Dolmen City

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DHA Phase 8
In Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Giga Mall Extension Project (30 Floors) 

Design by Ahmar Jawaid ..
Design Architect at Al Ghurair Giga Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd

#Islamabad #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

J7 Emporium Under Construction in Sector B-17 Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Beautiful buildings


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CatSultan

I hate skyscrapers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

CatSultan said:


> I hate skyscrapers


Nobody cares

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Nice view Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 723054


why the hell Bahria is taking forever to complete a mere scrapper BTW Dolmen twin tower started construction on two towers of 42 stories so much after this icon and they have completed the project last year and companies now shifted their corporate offices as well there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulberg City Centre (GCC) Lahore*, Pakistan’s Tallest Hotel Project (30 Story) with a junction of City Mall Two faced (200 Square Feet-Main Boulevard Gulberg & 350 Sqf-M.M.Alam Road)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
New upcoming project of Faisalabad*

Grand Central Mall Faisalabad on Canal Road. After completion will become the tallest building of Faisalabad having 40 Floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *New upcoming project of Faisalabad*
> 
> Grand Central Mall Faisalabad on Canal Road. After completion will become the tallest building of Faisalabad having 40 Floors.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 734277


IF completed it will be the tallest in whole Punjab not only FSD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sea View, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

From different location, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent Bay Emaar, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@ghazi52 can you share pics of ultra posh areas where the ultra rich live ?


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction BF Tower and Mall of Islamabad at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abid123

Aryeih Leib said:


> @ghazi52 can you share pics of ultra posh areas where the ultra rich live ?


You mean in Karachi right? I think videos would be more useful than pics.











PS. Keep in mind that Bahria Town is not a "ultra posh area". Its more like upper middle class to high income. Not really a rich area...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Abid123 said:


> You mean in Karachi right? I think videos would be more useful than pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Keep in mind that Bahria Town is not a "ultra posh area". Its more like upper middle class to high income. Not really a rich area...



Wonderful thanks. all this is privately owned ???


----------



## _NOBODY_

Abid123 said:


> You mean in Karachi right? I think videos would be more useful than pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Keep in mind that Bahria Town is not a "ultra posh area". Its more like upper middle class to high income. Not really a rich area...


Bahria Town is not for ultra rich. Only upper middle class and rich live there.


Aryeih Leib said:


> @ghazi52 can you share pics of ultra posh areas where the ultra rich live ?


Ultra rich live away from center, on average their houses are larger world class stadiums. I don't think it is possible to fly drones over their homes.


Aryeih Leib said:


> Wonderful thanks. all this is privately owned ???


Yes, private housing societies are very common in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_NOBODY_ said:


> Bahria Town is not for ultra rich. Only upper middle class and rich live there.
> 
> Ultra rich live away from center, on average their houses are larger world class stadiums. I don't think it is possible to fly drones over their homes.
> 
> Yes, private housing societies are very common in Pakistan.




Nice explanation. That is true. 
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton, Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

Aryeih Leib said:


> @ghazi52 can you share pics of ultra posh areas where the ultra rich live ?



they came pakistan for eid or festivals or if they die . rest of the time witht heir families they live these places
here they live sir

london 





dubai 





new york 





sydney






last but not elite but rich pakistanis live here 

toronto

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi by Night...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction (Khadim Ali Shah Bukhari) KASB Altitude Clifton Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed e millat road, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Creek Vista DHA, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

HMR waterfront Karachi, DHA near crecent bay .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Pace Circle Lahore. Located at Amjad Chaudhry Road Guldasht Town Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 18, 2021
Ground ship at Clifton beach, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Emaar Crescent Bay, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi





Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction building in Islamabad...

The Mall of Islamabad....








BF Tower Under Construction at Blue Area Jinnah Avenue Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Com3 Towers Bilawal Chowrangi , Karachi...
At night..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MCB Bank, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*J 7 , Islamabad..













*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

J7 , Islamabad..

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Emaar Crescent Bay , Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Meezan Tower at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad opposite Centaurus Mall.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WinterFangs

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493232926611415043

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*
Karachi...*
Since mid 1970s built on the name of Hyatt, sold and purchased by many groups, heard that built on Railways land! Under court case since then…..
Huge structure could have been used for some other purpose Who is waiting for whom More than fifty years gone no solution..
50 years same structure.

other side....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Faisalabad Grand central mall







current progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ZedZeeshan

WinterFangs said:


> Faisalabad Grand central mall
> View attachment 816587
> View attachment 816588
> 
> current progress:


All my best wises for this project but in my whole life, I have never seen such a project getting done. not even a single..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

different project than emaar crescant bay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

HMR waterfront Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bleek

WinterFangs said:


> View attachment 825341
> View attachment 825340
> 
> HMR waterfront Karachi


Any* updates on progress?


----------



## WinterFangs

Bleek said:


> And updates on progress?


Apparently work has started, I was told completion is 2025, I’m sure they mean the first tower will be built by 2025, not the project.
but seeing how delayed crescent bay emaar is, won’t be surprised if this is delayed, hopefully not.

found this progress video from 5 months back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

Goldcrest views project (Islamabad DHA2)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WinterFangs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Recommend this channel, showcases a lot of visualisations of future highrise projects:


https://youtube.com/c/Pixarchnet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.






Karachi
.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WinterFangs

Winston mall and residencia- Islamabad B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Under Construction Bahria Town's Mall of Islamabad at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
J7 Emporium Mall Under Construction at Sector B17 Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
List of Under construction Highrises and Skyscrapers in Karachi:

1. HSJ Icon 50 fl 200m
2. Emaar Panorama 50fl 200m
3. HMR Waterfront 180m
4. Emaar Views 40fl 160m
5. Medicam Icon One 40fl 150m
6. Clifton Icon 40fl 150m
7. Metro Marina 40fl
8. Parsa Citi Club Towers 40fl
9. The Orchid 38fl 150m
10. Royal Marina 38fl 150m
11. Groove Res. 38fl 150m
12. Silk Bank Tower 38fl 150m
13. The Court Skyscraper 38fl 150m
14. Country Finance Tower 35fl 140m
15. Lucky one Towers 35fl 140m
16. HKC Tower 35fl 140m
17. G. M Seaside Res. 35fl 135m
18. KASB Altitude tower 34fl 135m
19. Citi Financial Tower 33fl 130m
20. Creek side Mall 30fl 120m
21. Indigo Heights 30fl 120m
22. Creek Marina 28fl x 120m
23. Signature 27 27fl x 110m
24. S. Defence Tower 28fl 110m
25. Royal Bay View 100m
26. Royal Creek Tower 100m
27. Creek View 100m
28. G.W Towers 25fl 100m
29. The Fusion 25fl 100m
30. Greens Three 25fl 100m
31. Goldline Defence Tower 25fl 100m
32. Gravity One 25fl 100m

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad at night...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore...
Downtown hotel & residences. (Name changed) might be due to hotels boom in Gulberg, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg, Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZedZeeshan

ghazi52 said:


> Gulberg, Lahore..
> 
> View attachment 860370


what is the name of the building behind Tricon.. how many floors are expected in it..??


----------



## ghazi52

ZedZeeshan said:


> what is the name of the building behind Tricon.. how many floors are expected in it..??




GULBERG 
FFC Tower - 18 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi
Clifton Icon 2*35 Floors​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi*
HSJ Icon - 49 Floors​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi .. Recent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Islamabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZedZeeshan

ghazi52 said:


> Lahore
> 
> View attachment 868766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868767


what is the name of this building?? which are?? how many floors??


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi..
Minara Residence GT Road Rawalpindi
20 storey building...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Garden Residence F10 Islamabad*

The project is exclusively located in F-10 Islamabad. 

Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*PARK VIEW ICON,, I.I.CHUNDRIGAR ROAD, KARACHI - 32 FLOORS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Grove , 35 Stories, Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Avenue, Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi
49 Floors..







September, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,













This Lakshmi Building is located at the intersection of M.A. Jinnah Road and Aiwan-e-Tijarat Road in Karachi's Mithadar district.

It was Built in 1938, the Lakshmi Building was Karachi's tallest building at the time of Pakistan's independence and thereafter until it was surpassed in 1955 by Qamar House in the adjacent neighborhood of Kharadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton area, Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...
Hoshang Pearl... 31 Floors.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi....

*Project Name: Chapal Sky Mark*

Floors Count: 47 fl

Height : +200m

Company: Chapal Builders Ltd.

Completion date: 4 years,,, 2018


*Render*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi .... 
HSJ Icon... 49 Floors​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore....Mubarak Centre *
One 60 Floors + Three 45 Floors + One 24 Floors + One 16 Floors

SEPTEMBER 30, 2022.*.. *Lahore: United Arab Emirates (UAE) Ambassador to Pakistan Hamad Obaid Ibrahim Salem Al-Zaabi stated that work will soon be started on Mubarak Centre on Ferozepur Road in Lahore, according to news published on September 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Green Three Tower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GW Towers , Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ...
Hoahang Pearl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ..






Clifton, Gravity One..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore...
Under construction,..
GULBERG... FFC Tower ... 18 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi .. Parsa City Club Towers .. Two 45 Floors..
Location: Just opposite to Metro twin towers and PSO house Clifton Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Working on 30th Floor...*HSJ Icon, 49 Floors, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gravity One, Karachi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi..
Creek View Tower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Karachi's skyline has good potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 
Grand Monarch Sea Side Residency .. 34 Floors.....







Working on 8th Floor...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.. Creek Marina..28 Floors--- Eight buildings..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
NOTE: This list only include U/C towers in Clifton, Karachi. It does not include PRO/APP/PREP towers.

*List of towers U/C in Clifton, Karachi (Above 30 Floors)*


Sky Gardens 2
Clifton Icon 2
GM Sea Side 1
Country Finance 1
Country Infinity 1
T&A Craft 2
Metro Marina 2
HSJ Icon 1
Parsa Citi Club 2
The Orchid 1
5 Sky Tower 1
One Hoshang 1

*List of towers U/C in Clifton, Karachi (20 - 29 Floors)*


Indigo Classic 1
Sawera Blessing 1
Royal Bay View 1
Clifton Sky Tower 1
GW Towers 2
Greens Three 1
Gravity One 1
Pacific Trade Tower 1
Creek Apartments 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore upcoming....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Mall..
Mall of Islamabad .. 25 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Center Point, Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, Parsa Citi Club Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
In 2022, The following high-rise buildings were announced.

Islamabad - Kazani III - 32 Fl |Jan 26, 2022
Islamabad - Gulberg Marina - 22 Fl |Feb 12, 2022
Karachi - Parsa Citi Club Towers - 40 Fl |Feb 14, 2022
Karachi - GM Sea Side Residency - 34 Fl |March 10, 2022
Karachi - Saima Defence Tower - 27 Fl |Mar 16, 2022
Lahore - Sitara Gold Vista - 40 Fl |May 12 , 2022
Karachi - Country Infinity Tower - 31 Fl |July 26, 2022
Islamabad - The Garden Residence - 34 Fl+24 Fl |August 13, 2022
Karachi - Clifton Sky Tower - 24 Fl |Sept 7, 2022
Karachi - GW Towers - 2*25 Fl |Sept 21, 2022
Lahore - High-Q - 23 Fl |Oct 4, 2022
Karachi - Sawera Blessing - 27 Fl |Oct 11, 2022
Lahore - Elysium - 40 Fl |Oct 16, 2022
Multan - Serene Tower - 35 Fl |Oct 24, 2022
Karachi - Sea Front Towers - 2*45 Fl |Oct 30, 2022
Multan - Courtyard By Marriot - 35 Fl |Nov 13, 2022
Karachi - Metro Sky Tower - 40Fl |Nov 15, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton, Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...
HSJ Icon ..... 49 Floors
Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Under Construction Panorama Tower at Crescent Bay Emaar DHA Phase 8 Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...
Clifton Icon ...... Two ..35 Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, HSJ Icon - 49 Floors





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/karachi-hsj-icon-49-fl-200m-mix-u-c.1783857/post-181655708

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria Town, Karachi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

